# Cách giảm cân nhanh mà vẫn an toàn cho sức khỏe chị em cần chú ý



## Vietcorset (23/1/19)

_Quá trình giảm cân của chị em cùng _gen nịt bụng latex_ sẽ trở nên nhanh chóng hơn. Nếu biết bổ sung những loại thực phẩm giúp giảm cân nhanh đúng cách vào thực đơn mỗi ngày._

Có nhiều chị em nghĩ rằng việc giảm cân là phải hạn chế ăn uống. Cắt bớt đi nguồn dinh dưỡng vào trong cơ thể mình. Bởi vậy sẽ dễ xảy ra những trường hợp kiệt sức vì nhịn đói nhiều ngày. Việc này gây ra hậu quả vô cùng nghiêm trọng cho cơ thể. Thực chất một trong những biện pháp để giảm cân nhanh là phải ăn uống đủ chất và điều độ. Ngoài ra chị em cũng phải biết lựa chọn thực phẩm để giúp vừa hỗ trợ quá trình giảm cân. Đồng thời đem lại lợi ích cho sức khỏe. Chẳng hạn như những loại thực phẩm giúp giảm cân nhanh Việt Corset giới thiệu dưới đây.

*Thực phẩm giúp giảm cân nhanh số 1: Quả Việt Quất*

_



_
_Thực phẩm giúp giảm cân nhanh số 1: Quả Việt Quất_​
Những loại quả mọng nước, đặc biệt là quả việt quất. Được xem là nguồn vitamin và khoáng chất vô cùng dồi dào để bổ sung vào cơ thể trong khi ăn kiêng. Nó không chỉ giúp cho cơ thể cảm thấy no lâu hơn. Mà quan trọng là quả việt quất có chứa nhiều axit ursoic. Một loại chất rất cần thiết cho sự phát triển cơ bắp và đốt cháy chất béo. Axit ursolic sẽ giúp cơ bắp bạn trở nên săn chắc hơn và thúc thẩy quá trình trao đổi chất hoạt động hiệu quả.

*Thực phẩm giúp giảm cân nhanh số 2: Hạt Chia*

_





Thực phẩm giúp giảm cân nhanh số 2: Hạt Chia_​
Hạt chia rất giàu axit béo omega -3 và omega – 6. cũng như là protein, và lượng chất xơ… Có lợi cho quá trình tiêu hóa và thúc đẩy lượng chất béo dư thừa ra khỏi cơ thể. Khi tiếp xúc với nước hạt chia sẽ nở ra và gia tăng kích thước khi vào dạ dày. Với 1 gram hat chia đã có thể hấp thụ được 25ml chất lỏng. Bởi thế mà chỉ cần một muỗng cà phê hạt chia pha cùng nước thì bạn đã hạn chế cơn đói của mình trong một thời gian dài.

Ngoài ra hạt chia còn tạo thành một hợp chất nhầy bên thành dạ dày. Làm cho sự hấp thụ carbohydrate giảm đi khá đáng kể. Bạn có thể uống hạt chia cùng với nước hay các loại nước dể uống khác như sinh tố hay sữa chua….

*Thực phẩm giảm cân nhanh số 3: Đậu phụ*

_





Thực phẩm giảm cân nhanh số 3: Đậu phụ_​Đậu phụ là nguồn cung cấp đạm dồi dào đối với những người ăn chay. Tuy vậy mà chúng không tạo ra lượng calo dư thừa bởi vì tinh bột ở trong đậu rất thấp. Phù hợp với thực đơn ít carb. Ngoài ra protein trong đậu phụ còn giúp cơ thể tích lũy năng lượng dưới dạng cơ bắp. Thế nên các vùng bắp, đùi, bụng của bạn sẽ săn chắc hơn nếu thường xuyên bổ sung đậu phụ vào trong bữa ăn.
Tuy nhiên nên hạn chế các kiểu chế biến nhiều dầu như chiên xào. Mà hãy kết hợp đậu phụ trong các món hấp hoặc nấu với canh rau củ…

*Thực phẩm giảm cân nhanh số 4: Quả Bơ*

_





Thực phẩm giảm cân nhanh số 4: Quả Bơ_​
Quả bơ là trái cây giàu chất béo, có lợi cho quá trình giảm cân của bạn. Trong bơ có chứa hàm lượng cao L – carnitine, một loại axit amin tự nhiên có trong các loại Vitamin B. Ngoài ra bơ còn có các chất chống oxy hóa mạnh mẽ nên rất có lợi cho sự trao đổi chất cũng như làm trẻ hóa làn da. Các axit béo không bão hòa đơn và oleic có ở trong loại quả này. Được nhiều người biết đến với công dụng giảm mỡ bụng hiệu quả.

*Thực phẩm giảm cân nhanh số 5: Bông cải xanh*

_





Thực phẩm giảm cân nhanh số 5: Bông cải xanh_​
Bạn có biết rằng là chỉ một chén súp bông cải xanh là đã đủ cung cấp vitamin cho cơ thể trong một ngày. Cùng với đó bông cái có hàm lượng chất xơ rất cao và khoáng chất có lợi. Thế nên nếu bổ sung chúng vào trong quá trình giảm cân thì việc hoàn thiện vóc dáng của bạn đạt hiệu quả rất cao. Bông cải xanh là một yếu tố cần thiết cho việc bổ sung năng lượng khi vận động cùng gen nịt bụng Những nghiên cứu cũng chỉ ra bông cải xanh còn giúp phòng chống các bệnh về tim mạch, ngăn ngừa ung thư và lão hóa. Vì thế mà thực phẩm này luôn được các bác sĩ khuyên ăn chúng ta mỗi ngày.

*Thực phẩm giảm cân nhanh số 6: Măng tây*

_





Thực phẩm giảm cân nhanh số 6: Măng tây_​Măng tây tuy có vị đắng khó ăn, nhưng đây lại là loại thực phẩm chứa nhiều chất dinh dưỡng. Được nhiều chuyên gia đánh giá cao. Bởi vì măng tây có hàm lượng vitamin rất cao, kèm theo đó là các axit amin và axit béo có lợi. Có tác dụng cho việc thúc đẩy sự trao đổi chất và chuyển hóa chất béo để thải ra bên ngoài.
Măng tây còn giúp quá trình trao đổi chất diễn ra hiệu quả hơn. Để cơ thể bạn luôn khỏe mạnh dù trong giai đoạn ăn kiêng. Các chuyên gia cũng khám ra được một lợi ích của măng tây đối với sức khỏe. Đó là ngăn ngừa và phòng chống căn bệnh ung thư kết tràng.

Trên đây là một số thực phẩm giúp tăng hiệu quả giảm cân nhanh khi kết hợp với gen nịt bụng Latex. VietCorset chúc chị em nhanh chóng sở hữu được vòng eo thon ưng ý của mình nhé.


----------

